# What Did You Do To Your Skiff Today?



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

I have to ask about the toe rail and the line spikes. I was debating on adding one or the other to my new skiff. I’m guessing the toe rail didn’t maintain your line so you added the spikes?


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Coffeyonthefly said:


> I have to ask about the toe rail and the line spikes. I was debating on adding one or the other to my new skiff. I’m guessing the toe rail didn’t maintain your line so you added the spikes?


I kept the toe rail to keep the original look, otherwise they’re not functional. The spikes work, but on a very windy day I’ll break out the basket


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I looked at mine and wished I was using it today, as I left for work… 😔


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Friday lengthened the wire on my trolling motor. Went fishing Saturday found my ignition switch worked when it felt like. So I need to replace. Took the switch off this morning found a sealed plug back so how do I match up the 5 wires on the new plug with blades. I'm taking to my marine mechanic


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

flytyn said:


> I kept the toe rail to keep the original look, otherwise they’re not functional. The spikes work, but on a very windy day I’ll break out the basket


Like you laundry basket. I was in Wal-Mart today looking for a new one. Just didn't have the color I wanted or my wife would approve. My old one got rusty and I lost it on my last Tarpon trip


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

Tried getting the nmea system to work correctly. Frustrating.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Cleaned all the mud off it from 10,000 islands exploration trip this weekend!


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> Like you laundry basket. I was in Wal-Mart today looking for a new one. Just didn't have the color I wanted or my wife would approve. My old one got rusty and I lost it on my last Tarpon trip


Got that off Amazon


----------



## tntarpon (Jan 4, 2020)

Flushed mine thoroughly finishing up with Saltaway before it sits for a while.


----------



## goose_ (Jun 3, 2021)

Currently looking at it through my office window longingly.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Discovered the brass live well pickup fitting was riding on top of the carpeted trailer bunk, and tearing it up a little more each time the boat was winched up onto the trailer - not to mention the added stress of the boat bouncing on that fitting, and not sitting flat on the bunk.
Cut a 1.5" notched section off the bunk where the brass fitting could clear the bunk, and installed new carpet. Also discovered accelerated corrosion where the aluminum bunk supports came in contact with the treated lumber (bunks). Cleaned them up and cut some pieces of plastic milk carton to place between the aluminum and the treated lumber. Also smeared some teflon paste between the stainless hardware and the aluminum, to buy some time with the dissimilar metals.


----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

Well this past weekend, installed a NOCO AC port plug.







P


----------



## HunterOnFly (Apr 15, 2020)

Built a carbon fiber switch panel with some scraps from an ongoing project to replace the original west marine panel. Admittedly took more than one day.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Had to redrill the Edson mag wheel and put on new Edson knob. 1/4 inch hole with 5/16 by 18 tap. The old knob/bolt sheared off. Replaced the Edson cap with a VMarine cap. Put a new compass in also.


----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

Gonna try and get this TranSport cavitation plate installed today


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Found another issue with Mavericks quality control


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I've been a busy...

Recent accomplishments. Power washed and buffed hull and console. Removed compass and Simrad, cut a starboard cover and added my Lowrance Elite Ti2 9" and in the hole left from the compass the all important Tevis Tumbler Cup holder. Removed previous staggered individual rod holders with a three rod holder. Replaced cockpit courtesy lights. Added nav lights to console. Replaced stern light. Cut a starboard cover over battery tray. Mounted fire extinguisher. "De-stickered" the skiff the replaced 'Egret' Logo on the hull stern. Replaced the thrust bearing in the Edson knob. 

I still have projects I want to start including adding strip LED lights to front hatch, rod lockers and rear hatch. Fix bait well light, finishing buffing out the top deck and cockpit. Fill small screw holes in the console and poling platform with color matched gel coat. Add EVA foam pad to platform. Make a starboard false floor for the front hatch. Plus much more.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Got the Atlas Micro Jacker working again (more information in the Boat Yard Basics section)

TH Marine Atlas Micro Jacker


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Rigged the Conchfish with a new ipilot. Made a battery box that I can easily remove when I’m not using the trolling motor. I don’t like being inside a hatch in Florida in August.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Getting everything ready for a short camping/fishing trip scheduled. I had the Wrightwater 12 built last year to be a travel skiff for my Ghamper{ a ghetto camper). A 20' cargo trailer made into a camper. I take my kayak now, so the boat will open up more area for me. Currently it has a 25 Mariner on it, but I will be changing to a 9.9 to be legal for any HP restricted lake I may be at. I made the trailer tongue removable to reduce the length also.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Just pulled my steering wheel in preparation to put my new gemlux one on when fedex delivers it someday.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Wired the new compass.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Have to redo that circle


----------



## hollandbriscoe (Jul 28, 2015)

I am sitting at my desk wondering when the pile of fiberglass and resin that saltmarsh has will become my Heron 16.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Ugly tape job fixed










pint paint can ended up giving me the 1” slick equivalent to the frog tape


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Copahee Hound said:


> Ugly tape job fixed
> 
> View attachment 180666
> 
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Drained the hub oil and put in Lucas Hub Oil.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Put a stiffy Cavitation plate on


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

LLMflyfisher said:


> Gonna try and get this TranSport cavitation plate installed today
> View attachment 180326


Don't drive off with it still plugged in. Ask me how I know


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

cal1320 said:


> Getting everything ready for a short camping/fishing trip scheduled. I had the Wrightwater 12 built last year to be a travel skiff for my Ghamper{ a ghetto camper). A 20' cargo trailer made into a camper. I take my kayak now, so the boat will open up more area for me. Currently it has a 25 Mariner on it, but I will be changing to a 9.9 to be legal for any HP restricted lake I may be at. I made the trailer tongue removable to reduce the length also.
> View attachment 180483
> View attachment 180483
> View attachment 180484
> ...


I like that boat in a trailer camper idea. I've seen one before where the skiff was in the back and the sink and stove and beds where in the front
Wish I had one


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My ignition switch seems to be faulty. So I figured I'd just replace it. Simple take the old 5 prong out and replace wires one at a time on new 5 prong. Well took the old switch out and it's sealed with 5 different color wires coming out so not so simple. I sent to my marine mechanic to replace


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

I added a grab rail and a Yeti 45 to my skiff. I had a friend over in Bonito Springs fab it in his shop.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

What did I do today? Absolutely nothing. Waiting for the weekend.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Just got the Bob’s stabilizer plate.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Put the Bob’s True Tracker on


----------



## MatthewEOD (Aug 21, 2020)

Covered it up since its supposed to Rain.


----------



## tntarpon (Jan 4, 2020)

Gave mine the deep clean and put it under the tarp. I'm not too optimistic that it will be heading to LA any time soon. Thoughts and prayers for all that are dealing with Ida.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I put the fly line spikes on mine. I was holding out because I didn't want to mark the deck up but Joe confirmed that it shouldn't be a problem. They do work though.


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

Poli Ox on the non-skid - removed some oxidation and minor stains; Poli Prep on the hull - stripped existing wax: and Poli Glow - penetrating wax 6 coats. 6 hours later turned out pretty decent.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Looks Awesome!!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Finally got my trolling motor installed. A little sketchy drilling holes into the deck of my new skiff. Came out super clean. I didn't take a pic of the puck afterwards, but I did cut it to follow the contour of the bow.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Finally got my trolling motor installed. A little sketchy drilling holes into the deck of my new skiff. Came out super clean. I didn't take a pic of the puck afterwards, but I did cut it to follow the contour of the bow.
> View attachment 182357
> View attachment 182358
> View attachment 182359
> ...


It's stressfull drilling that first hole into a new boat.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)




----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Wired a float switch... Exciting I know.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

In


----------



## JakeV (Sep 2, 2021)

Filled some old screw holes with some sealant to prevent water from getting in until I can do a nice repair on them this winter. I also removed the live well pump, freeing up some space in the transom area and getting rid of an ugly mess of wires from when the previous owner added the live well pump. Who splices wires by stripping both ends and then twisting the bare leads around each other and calls it good!? No heat shrink, no wire nuts even, just the bare wires themselves twisted up 🥴


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

LED Lights in the hatches.


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

Fished it!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Adjusted the center bunks. There were too wide and the boat would not center properly. 

*BEFORE*









*AFTER*


















*NOPE, NOTHING SKETCHY ABOUT THIS AT ALL!







*

I've done this a few time before. I have multiple jack stands/ jacks and time. Go slow, don't rush, pay attention to details and it can be done safely. 

Cheers!


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Replaced the CM fly spikes with the Draginfly spikes. Added the grandson’s good luck ducky to the console. Changed the lower unit oil too.


----------



## PaytonWP (Sep 17, 2020)

Made a umbrella holder for my dog some shade and some gel coat repair.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Not a skiff per say but I bought this Panga from my buddy who's had it since new 2005 hull. I re lettered it this weekend with the correct FL numbers he's been running it with it missing a number since new.


Trying to get the letters and numbers straight on a curved bow boat is a bitch







let's just say a level doesn't work


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

cal1320 said:


> Getting everything ready for a short camping/fishing trip scheduled. I had the Wrightwater 12 built last year to be a travel skiff for my Ghamper{ a ghetto camper). A 20' cargo trailer made into a camper. I take my kayak now, so the boat will open up more area for me. Currently it has a 25 Mariner on it, but I will be changing to a 9.9 to be legal for any HP restricted lake I may be at. I made the trailer tongue removable to reduce the length also.
> View attachment 180483
> View attachment 180483
> View attachment 180484
> ...


That is very cool, I want one but my boat would need an 18 wheeler trailer. One off my neighbors brother brought his by. It had a skiff in the back and sleeping and cooking in the front. I think these are very cool and practical


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Hung my new ride above the skiff.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Not a skiff per say but I bought this Panga from my buddy who's had it since new 2005 hull. I re lettered it this weekend with the correct FL numbers he's been running it with it missing a number since new.
> 
> 
> Trying to get the letters and numbers straight on a curved bow boat is a bitch
> ...


Carolina flare makes it even worse


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Last night I was on my back under it filling in a little oyster rash with marine tex. I was talking to Tom Gordon at the skiff shop 2 weeks ago and mentioned at some point down the road I want to get the bottom re-done because of oyster rash. his response was "Just fill it if you think it needs it, don't spent the money to really clean it up until you're ready to sell it because you're just going to scratch it up again". Smart man.


----------



## MatthewEOD (Aug 21, 2020)

Added a new V Marine oush pole holder to my poling platform. Should be nice when poling solo.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Not a skiff per say but I bought this Panga from my buddy who's had it since new 2005 hull. I re lettered it this weekend with the correct FL numbers he's been running it with it missing a number since new.
> 
> 
> Trying to get the letters and numbers straight on a curved bow boat is a bitch
> ...


I got my registration numbers from BoatUS. You can pick the font you want, and the letters and numbers are all on one decal, so it's pretty easy to get it level. They even send 3 sets in case you make a mistake!


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

ElLobo said:


> View attachment 185864


Where’s the top to your platform?


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

redchaser said:


> Where’s the top to your platform?


They took it off to remove the engine. New engine going on today.


----------



## aadduci (Mar 29, 2021)

Tiller extension project. 
.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

A few years ago the previous owner of my Gordon 18 took it to Hell’s Bay to get the Awlgrip redone and they stuck HB logos on it. I brought it to the skiff shop to get a little work done and Tom asked me if I wanted the original logos back in, hell yes I love that tramp stamp. I got it back just over a week ago. Today I put on registration numbers that match the font of the logo


----------



## aadduci (Mar 29, 2021)

redchaser said:


> A few years ago the previous owner of my Gordon 18 took it to Hell’s Bay to get the Awlgrip redone and they stuck HB logos on it. I brought it to the skiff shop to get a little work done and Tom asked me if I wanted the original logos back in, hell yes I love that tramp stamp. I got it back just over a week ago. Today I put on registration numbers that match the font of the logo
> View attachment 186172


Very nice man.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I replaced the ball coupler on my trailer. The old one was for 1-7/8" ball, now it is 2", like all of the other trailers I pull. Life just got a little bit easier.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

fishnpreacher said:


> I replaced the ball coupler on my trailer. The old one was for 1-7/8" ball, now it is 2", like all of the other trailers I pull. Life just got a little bit easier.


Now you just need to go ahead and hardwire a 7 pin connector on the trailer harness and you won't have to ever think about keeping up with adapters ever again. Best 50$ I spend on every new trailer I get.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

bob_esper said:


> Now you just need to go ahead and hardwire a 7 pin connector on the trailer harness and you won't have to ever think about keeping up with adapters ever again. Best 50$ I spend on every new trailer I get.


Got the round 7 pin on my truck. None of my trailers have a 7 pin harness. I've got a 3-way hitch with 1-7/8, 2", and 2-5/16 balls. I was having to swap it around to pull different trailers. Now everything I pull has a 2" coupler.


----------



## Darkhorseflyfishing (Jan 1, 2021)

Coffeyonthefly said:


> I have to ask about the toe rail and the line spikes. I was debating on adding one or the other to my new skiff. I’m guessing the toe rail didn’t maintain your line so you added the spikes?


probably not a bad idea. Even if it helps 10% better


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

Well I am slowly getting my new to me ankona copperhead like I want it. Carbon marine push pole on order. Be glad when I get it.

Installed a bilge pump, battery switch, switch panel, courtesy deck lights, light in the main hatch, my carbon marine tiller extension and a lowrance elite 9 with the FMT chip. More to come


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

fishnpreacher said:


> Got the round 7 pin on my truck. None of my trailers have a 7 pin harness. I've got a 3-way hitch with 1-7/8, 2", and 2-5/16 balls. I was having to swap it around to pull different trailers. Now everything I pull has a 2" coupler.


 You can add a 7 pin connector on a 4 pin harness. Just wont have wires for Brakes or reverse lights.


----------



## aadduci (Mar 29, 2021)

rickc said:


> Well I am slowly getting my new to me ankona copperhead like I want it. Carbon marine push pole on order. Be glad when I get it.
> 
> Installed a bilge pump, battery switch, switch panel, courtesy deck lights, light in the main hatch, my carbon marine tiller extension and a lowrance elite 9 with the FMT chip. More to come
> View attachment 186198
> ...


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

I wish I knew . Something a previous owner installed. Lots of things on this boat I am changing. That is one of them. Don't want to remove it until all the changes are complete and I take it to the fiberglass guy to patch all the holes.


----------



## aadduci (Mar 29, 2021)

rickc said:


> I wish I knew . Something a previous owner installed. Lots of things on this boat I am changing. That is one of them. Don't want to remove it until all the changes are complete and I take it to the fiberglass guy to patch all the holes.


Right on, it looks like a turnbuckle point for a chair maybe. I’m looking for ideas for my rig.
Good looking boat you have, enjoy it.


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

aadduci said:


> Right on, it looks like a turnbuckle point for a chair maybe. I’m looking for ideas for my rig.
> Good looking boat you have, enjoy it.


There are holes in the gunnels that I couldn't understand. The original owner kept meticulous records. In the file was correspondence with ankona about oarlocks. Maybe that is something to go with rowing a boat. Something I have never done.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

New F70 and moved cranking house battery to the front hatch.


----------



## maismo12 (May 11, 2021)

Making push pole mounts for my custom tin boat!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Installed the only known sticker that is *guaranteed* to* increase horsepower, improve fuel economy, reduce draft* and make *all the fishies come calling!*


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

It also makes you fib from time to time.


----------



## aadduci (Mar 29, 2021)

Seat mounts installed.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

iMacattack said:


> Installed the only known sticker that is *guaranteed* to* increase horsepower, improve fuel economy, reduce draft* and make *all the fishies come calling!*
> 
> View attachment 186668


^^^Truth! Low life or no life.


----------



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

Cup holders and a new kill switch.
Very nice! 😂


----------



## MatthewEOD (Aug 21, 2020)

Ordered a new board for my Power pole. Ugh.


----------



## DanFromSavannah (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Ran mine today testing out the Bob’s TruTrac plate. Like how it performs on the Whip with the 50 Tohottie.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

I just sanded on the mold… on my way to 1000g before buffing and sealing. 😉


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Been wanting to get this fabbed up and installed. Finally got the bracket made at a local shop and then I drilled the mount holes and painted the thing with truck bed liner. Works great, don't have to worry about the bucket moving around or taking up space in the cockpit. Set up for quick install/removal. Tried it out yesterday on a windy solo trip, works just like I hoped it would.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Backflush my self bailing lines from the stern into the cockpit. Used a smaller diameter hose (3/8) to be sure I was able to flush the total length.


----------



## Sam_Bailey (Jun 30, 2015)

Put the first slime on her! Can’t wait for football season to wrap up so I can get her salty!


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

Removed 60# of trolling motor battery and replaced it with a 15# battle born lithium 50 AH battery






. Since nobody makes a battery retainer for it I built my own from starboard. Installed plugs for the trolling motor disconnect and the charger. 60 amp circuit breaker wired into the positive side.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I walked by mine and looked at it several times as I worked on two customer’s skiffs.


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

Just finished removing that old, dirty, nicked up seadeck from my new to me ankona copperhead. A two day process. I know for sure now that I will never again purchase a boat with seadeck or put it on a boat I own.

The non-skid underneath looks great. Now when I clean the boat it will actually look clean.


----------



## HunterOnFly (Apr 15, 2020)

rickc said:


> Just finished removing that old, dirty, nicked up seadeck from my new to me ankona copperhead. A two day process. I know for sure now that I will never again purchase a boat with seadeck or put it on a boat I own.
> 
> The non-skid underneath looks great. Now when I clean the boat it will actually look clean.


Ripping out the 13 yo cockpit SeaDek on my BTX and respraying with nonskid is in the project queue. Seeing some of these new boats completely covered in Seadek or alternative makes me cringe on behalf of owners down the line. Just like proper electrical wiring, things like this should be paid forward.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

To keep my mind busy I do some paracord projects from time to time. Made a black and sea foam green bracelet for my kill switch. A paracord lanyard to hold my iPilot and PowerPole fobs. Then finally my most ambitious project to date. A herringbone stakeoff rope attached to the polling platform with SS hardware. This one really pushed my paracord skills. I’m still quite the beginner at this stuff. It’s 8 strands of paracord.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Been wanting to get this fabbed up and installed. Finally got the bracket made at a local shop and then I drilled the mount holes and painted the thing with truck bed liner. Works great, don't have to worry about the bucket moving around or taking up space in the cockpit. Set up for quick install/removal. Tried it out yesterday on a windy solo trip, works just like I hoped it would.
> View attachment 187448
> View attachment 187449


Good job. I've had mine rigged that way for quite a while


----------



## btpeck14 (Mar 18, 2021)

Winterized it....


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Time to move somewhere warm... but NOT Florida... we're full. LOL


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Well, I didn't do it, the shop did (shout out to Gulf Breeze Marine Service!), but I stroked the check. New Yamaha F70 with throttle/gauges, PowerTech 3-blade and Hull Marine Products Atlas jack plate kit. Going to start putting some break-in hours on it this morning. Of course, the wind is honking. I will be adding a Bob's True Tracker plate in the next few days.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Last week I got on the water and while I was idling out of the launch I was hearing a hideous rattle. At first I thought it was the engine but after watching and listening for a minute I realized that thanks to Louisiana’s 3rd world quality roads, the front right leg of my poling platform had cracked and separated at the weld to the foot that screws into the deck. My first thought was get it re-welded and live with the ugliness of a raw weld on the anodized aluminum, then I figured that since it’s going to look crappy anyways to try JB weld so I won’t have to remove the platform to get it done and I’ll save a few bucks. Sanded the area and cleaned with acetone. Taped off with painters tape, then I mixed the JB Weld and spooned it into a ziplock near the bottom corner and cut a tiny piece of the corner of the bag off so I could use it as a piping bag and applied. It’s a little cool today so I put a space heater on the deck and used foil to make a tent around the work area to hold the warmth so the JB weld will cure well. Keeping my fingers crossed that this works.


----------



## creekrunner (Oct 29, 2021)

I dropped my skiff off at L & L Marine in Defuniak Springs yesterday to have some work done on it. Since I bought the boat and had it out several times, I kept hearing a rattling noise coming from the motor. After a closer inspection, I found the steering mount to be very loose. Carey inspected the steering and said the steering cable had been stretched and is making the whole assembly loose. He said there is a lot of play at the helm as well. Needless to say, it needs to be replaced. 
While it`s there I`m also adding a water fuel separater to the fuel system. It`s hard to believe all the crap that can collect in these red plastic fuel tanks. I added one on our pontoon boat with a clear bowl and all I can say is WOW, look at all that crap that`s NOT running thru my motor anymore.


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

Yep
I replaced my fuel/water separator with a stainless steel head and racor with the clear bowl in the bottom yesterday. I like to see if I am getting water in my fuel and with this one I can drain it off.


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

rickc said:


> Yep
> I replaced my fuel/water separator with a stainless steel head and racor with the clear bowl in the bottom yesterday. I like to see if I am getting water in my fuel and with this one I can drain it off.
> 
> View attachment 189069


Interesting find while replacing it. Small fuel leak at the bulb. Previous owner had wrapped the fuel line and power chords with duct tape. It concealed the leak which obviously had been leaking for a while. All that adhesive was melted. Messy job removing it. Anyway we now have a new fuel filter and completely new fuel line.


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

rickc said:


> Interesting find while replacing it. Small fuel leak at the bulb. Previous owner had wrapped the fuel line and power chords with duct tape. It concealed the leak which obviously had been leaking for a while. All that adhesive was melted. Messy job removing it. Anyway we now have a new fuel filter and completely new fuel line.


Kind of overkill for a 30 etec. I put gas in after the last 4 fishing trips and it was a little over 5 gallons. But the old powder coated filter head was badly corroded and I just didn't like that. New one fit perfectly in the old spot.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

evolved my casting platform


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

redchaser said:


> Last week I got on the water and while I was idling out of the launch I was hearing a hideous rattle. At first I thought it was the engine but after watching and listening for a minute I realized that thanks to Louisiana’s 3rd world quality roads, the front right leg of my poling platform had cracked and separated at the weld to the foot that screws into the deck. My first thought was get it re-welded and live with the ugliness of a raw weld on the anodized aluminum, then I figured that since it’s going to look crappy anyways to try JB weld so I won’t have to remove the platform to get it done and I’ll save a few bucks. Sanded the area and cleaned with acetone. Taped off with painters tape, then I mixed the JB Weld and spooned it into a ziplock near the bottom corner and cut a tiny piece of the corner of the bag off so I could use it as a piping bag and applied. It’s a little cool today so I put a space heater on the deck and used foil to make a tent around the work area to hold the warmth so the JB weld will cure well. Keeping my fingers crossed that this works.
> View attachment 189038
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Next project. Two color paracord wrap for the wheel. Still learning so I go slowly. 1/3rd done. Finish up this week.


----------



## creekrunner (Oct 29, 2021)

That looks fantastic. I used to work on a dive boat and our captain made all sort of things and wraps out of rope. I still have a monkeys fist key chain. I call it my extra set of balls.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Done and installed. Perfect from afar but far from perfect. I’m very pleased with the results!


----------



## creekrunner (Oct 29, 2021)

I took my skiff in to add a water fuel separater and wound up adding tilt steering on my console as well. I like to stand up when I run around and this addition will be a great help when running my boat.


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

The kids wanted to decorate my copperhead for a Christmas parade. Poor boat. Will it ever be the same.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

rickc said:


> The kids wanted to decorate my copperhead for a Christmas parade. Poor boat. Will it ever be the same.
> 
> View attachment 191456


That's called being a good dad well done. Way to take one for the team copperhead.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

I got busy on the electrical system:
Changed out the 6 way fuse block for a 12 way 
Reterminated all the wiring connections with heat shrink and dielectric grease 
Replaced the light switches 
Installed a new Stern light 
Installed oznium LED Red under gunnel lights 
Rerouted the wiring for my transducer and the micro-power pole.
Stripped down, serviced and tuned my i-pilot, it's quieter now than it was new.
Replaced the control relays in my Atlas micro jack plate.

Next job is to remove the outdoor carpet (and the damn contact cement) then touch up the cockpit paint, recaulk the side console and then install hydro-turf.

You're never short of a project, when you own an old boat ☺


----------



## creekrunner (Oct 29, 2021)

^^^^^ That looks great. The previous owner of my boat had installed under gunnel lights as well. There are 2 colors to switch back and forth from. Blue and red. Great addition to your boat.


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

Yep I installed them too. Used them in the parade last night. Keeps people from tripping in the dark.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

creekrunner said:


> ^^^^^ That looks great. The previous owner of my boat had installed under gunnel lights as well. There are 2 colors to switch back and forth from. Blue and red. Great addition to your boat.


Thanks I just went with single color, one less thing to go wrong in the future 😉


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

I replaced my prop….for the third time. It was time again 😂


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

I got one of those. 
You fish where I do.


And a new one sitting on the steps beside me. Not changing it until I start losing a lot of speed or it starts vibrating. I have another bent and scared up in the locker.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I bought myself a Ceramic Pro coating on my skiff. Holy cow what a difference. If your on the fence about doing it on a new skiff I would say it's worth it.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Replacing tilt /trim seals


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

NativeBone said:


> Replacing tilt /trim seals
> View attachment 192376


 OK that was fun


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

NativeBone said:


> OK that was fun
> 
> 
> View attachment 192391
> View attachment 192390


How bad was really? I have a 150 out of warranty I’ve been neglecting


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Copahee Hound said:


> How bad was really? I have a 150 out of warranty I’ve been neglecting


Not all that bad. The tilt cap was by far the worse if it. The pin wrench just wasn't biting the tilt cap and the wrench would just pop out. Since I had replacement caps for all, I decided to use a long punch and hammer the tilt cap off. Of course the cap suffered.....you can see in the pics how the punch damaged the aluminum cap. Negotiating the punch and hammer around the tilt cap was a pain in the butt......

I tried using a split pvc pipe and use the weight of the motor to hold the wrench in place, but just didn't seem to help. The trim caps came off smooth using the pin wrench.


----------



## creekrunner (Oct 29, 2021)

tcov said:


> I replaced my prop….for the third time. It was time again 😂
> View attachment 192357
> 
> 
> View attachment 192355


Wow, thats pretty beat up. Where do you fish?


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

creekrunner said:


> Wow, thats pretty beat up. Where do you fish?


St marks fl. Pretty much anywhere in the big bend is the same. Rocks and oyster bars. That is why I use aluminum. Not as hard on lower units. That one is only about 3 months old. Lots more wear before I replace it. Of course I always have a spare and the tools to change it.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Carb rebuild and bath!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Walked past it and shook my head because it's covered in chicken feces and hasn't left the carport in eight months.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

Got my new engine hung and rigged


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Finally got around to making my casting platform from scrap carbon core and leftover glass and resin


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Plugs, plug wires, thermostat, fuel filter, fuel water separator, water pump, lower unit oil


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Coming home from a recent trip I had a bearing failure on my trailer. Unfortunately I didn’t feel any shimmy or vibration and drove on it for a long way. It trashed the hub and spindle. I was pleased to discover that my spindles aren’t welded on but mounted with a retaining nut and conical spring washer. Tore it down, ordered a new spindle to replace the damaged one and put new vortex hubs on both sides. I was a little disappointed in Ram-Lin. When I reached out to the regarding getting a spindle they replied that they didn’t replace spindles and tried to sell me a new axle. I replied with a picture explaining that my spindle wasn’t welded on. They replied that their supplier was out of those spindles and I would need a new axle. I ordered the new spindle from East Marine for $46. They also had the best price I’ve seen on galvanized Vortex hubs. I got the spindle, all Hardware and both galvanized Vortex hubs pre packed for about $250 including shipping.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Not just today, but over the past couple of weeks. I changed out my rod holders, replaced my Lowrance Elite Ti7 with a new HDS Carbon 9, and reinforced the transducer area. This boat has had at least 4 different transducers from all the screw holes in the transom, so I covered it all with a piece of laminate material (cutting board, $7.00), caulked all holes and glued and screwed. And gave the nasty thing a bath.


----------

